# What weight pellet max?



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ive been reading that some of the heavier pellets only woek in "Magnum" guns or high power rifles. What is a 1000 fps gun? SOme of the heavier pellets have better knock down power but i dont want to damage the gun.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Hard to tell without a chronograph. Generally, you need to test variety of pellets and stick to the most accurate. Heavy or not, this is the last thing I would worry about. There is also a thing called efficiency; sometimes heavy pellets produce less energy that light ones and visa versa. It will all depend on the powerplant, but then again, the only way to tell for sure is to put your rifle and ammo through a chrono...for right now, get some German and Czech pellets (these are the best) and go from there.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

AH..I understand the need to chrony a pellet but the one I have doesn't pick up .177's.
Maybe it's not sensitive enough...have you had any problems?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know what to tell you...I have an inexpensive Alpha model and it works flawlessly with both firearms and airguns.
Try to change the light, distance between the muzzle and a chrono......


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

...mine was around 80 bucks about 15 yrs ago...still works great with everything but .177 cal.
I think it's the chrony... but will experiement a bit come spring.


----------



## checco (Jan 2, 2010)

I just bought a Gamo Whisper .177 & they claim it shoots 1000 fps.
I have tryed several pellets already & first I liked the Gamo Match.
But now I found out that crossman premiers 10.5 gr. work better.
Even tighter groups at 30 yards. I even called Gamo & they said 10.5 gr. are fine.
I will probubley still try other pellets yet.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

redroush00 said:


> Ive been reading that some of the heavier pellets only woek in "Magnum" guns or high power rifles. What is a 1000 fps gun? SOme of the heavier pellets have better knock down power but i dont want to damage the gun.


redroush00,

The weight of the pellet will not necessarily damage the gun. However, as AH has stated, the better pellet is the most accurate pellet in your gun. Here is an example with the rifles I own. I have a RWS 350 Magnum and an Evanix AR6, both in .22 caliber. I can use a JSB Exact 15.6 or Crossman Premier 14.6 pellet in the RWS and they work wonderfully (.5" groups at 25 yards). The chrony shows this gun shoots these pellets at about 850 fps. If I take the same pellet to my AR6, I cannot get a group worth anything... but it shoots them at around 1100-1200 fps (estimating). So I moved to a higher weighted pellet. The gun shoots very well with a 30 - 32.4 grain pellet and of course the fps has dropped, but accuracy is preferred over speed. 

Hope this helps,


----------

